# Our new wine soap (picture included)



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Maydelle Country Grapefruit Wine

This was made with a fruit wine from a local winery that sells at our farmers market where I sell produce & soap. I was excited to try it and in spite of the lye/wine PASTE moment... it turned out very nice I think. I was not sure what I thought of the fragrance OOB... it seemed more perfumy than I am used to or tend to care for, but I like it in the soap. 

I dissolved the lye in the wine, then added my goats milk as usual at emulsion. 

This is scented with NG White Grapefruit and Bamboo with a touch of grapefruit EO added.

I was keeping it a secret until the winery approved it. She loved it and the label! I am going to soap another of her wines likely next week. They have a Lime that they call the Maydelle Margarita. I ordered a few different FO's from NG to try with it, including 2 margarita FOs. Maydelle's t shirts and market cloth are tie dye... I found some great tie dye scrapbook paper for the label for the *Margarita* soap. 

I had fun soaping something different. 

I love including things from other market vendors. I buy my honey for OMH at market too.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice! Sounds like you're having fun!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

So very nice and what a connection between you and your soap and the local winery! Maybe I can do that here with one of our local wineries.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Jennifer... it is something I want to purposefully do... connections and intertwining with other local businesses.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice, Lynn.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Great job Lynn!!!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

So pretty! I'll take two please. =P 
To get the swirl, do you have to make two different colors and mix them? 
<=== Soap Newbie


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Rachel, there are lots of great threads on here about coloring and swirling. 

I swirled this one *in the pot*.... meaning after I had added the scent, I pulled out some soap and colored it (pearl pink mica for this one), then when the soap was at trace I plop plop plopped the pink back into the uncolored soap in the pot... gave the pot a light swirl and then poured into the mold. When I am doing a single color this works real well. Once in the mold I use my high tech device (a drinking straw... Vicki uses a chop stick I think)... and just carefully swirl going down the mold. This soap poured thin so it is fairly flat... some I swirl with the straw when thicker and that gives a nice texture on top. 

Lots of different ways to do this stuff... a lot of it is having fun and seeing "what happens if I....."

And MAKE NOTES.... or you end up going... now what did I do last time??? I lost my soap notebook! I think a dc used it to start a fire!!! So now I do my notes on the computer and save to thumb drive!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh I'll get another picture in a few days... the white is starting to go creamier... with a faint hint of yellow. Given the soap & scent I think it still looks very fitting. 

The label for this one is white with a pale pink kinda sophisticated looking pattern. I love the pairing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty soap, glad it turned out for you..


----------

